# Strange Squeaky Noise



## Chuck26 (Jan 14, 2007)

Hello Everyone!
I'm new to the board and wanted to say hello!
I have a question for the tech guys; I have an 04 GTO with about 74k miles. Recently the car has developed a strange sqeal and or chirping noise at various rpm's. Normally regardless of speed and gear, when you hit 3k on the tack, it's clockwork, the squeal comes and goes. I know it's not the throwout bearing and speed doesn't effect it. It's not comming from the belts, however, it's comming from right under the drivers seat. I'm thinking Cats. Has anyone ever experienced a problem like this before. My best guess is that it's comming from the exhaust, but the noise is strange, and I haven't had the time to crawel under and start banging with a rubber mallot. HELP!!!!

Chuck:


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Welcome!
Wow, an '04 with 74k? 
Dont know if its the same thing....but my '04 had a squeeky exhaust. Your's maybe something else, tho.


----------



## Chuck26 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Thanks Route*

Squeaky exhaust? What was causing the noise? Was it an external mounting issue or was it internal. Sometimes the exhaust will come apart internally and behave weird. 

Chuck


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

74k on an 04. Nice, someone who drives this car. I am working my way to it I got 27k. Sorry cant help with the sqeek.


----------

